# Directions to Auchan Calais please.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

How do I reach the Auchan Calais for fuel, after leaving the Channel Tunnel? 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi hope this helps you.. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQnwIwAA

Never been there usually go the PB satation on the east side of Calias after leaving the port, have fun just starting out for the ferry tonight...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this - the web site for Auchan Calais;

http://www.dover-to-calais.com/auchan_calais.htm

Hope it helps,

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hypermarché auchan calais
Avenue Roger Salengro62100 Calais, France
03 21 46 92 92 

1. Head southwest toward Chemin des Salines 87 m 
2. Take the 1st left onto Chemin des Salines 93 m 
3. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto Avenue Charles de Gaulle 
Go through 1 roundabout 1.8 km 
4. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto D243e 
Go through 1 roundabout 600 m 
5. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto the A16 ramp to Calais/Lille 450 m 
6. Merge onto A16 850 m 
7. Take exit 42 350 m 
8. Take exit 42b on the left toward E15 550 m 
9. Continue straight 1.7 km 
10. Turn right 600 m 
11. Take the 1st right 400 m (D215)

Eurotunnel
Eurotunnel62231 Fréthun, France


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you got a TomTom Russ, if so it will take you straight to it.

Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

50.943207
1.80804


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or with a slight tweak:
> Google Map Directions <

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

javea said:


> Have you got a TomTom Russ, if so it will take you straight to it.
> 
> Mike


Via Cambrai, Lille and Boulogne........................ :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Its Actually in Couquelles a sub distric of calais.

If you leave the tunnel at J43 following signs for Blerio plage

Go over a couple of islands. Its then signposted and you turn left at the 3rd island along roger salengro

Go along there for about 2 miles (past a campervan seller so keep eyes on the road.

Past the catle walls

Just before the island where the main Auchan store is the garage is on the left ie not on the same car park as the main store

Phill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Auchan*

Hi

Thanks for the info - I sort of know where the place is visually, but not how to get there.

No satnav in my van

Looking at the directions it is not worth the effort for a couple of cents less per litre than the BP place!

Russell


----------

